# «Automatische» T-Online-Vertragsumstellung durch Werbe-Mail



## Telekomunikacja (24 Mai 2005)

> *T-Online-Kunden - aufgepasst! T-Online-Werbe-E-Mail enthält wichtige Vertragsänderung *
> 
> Wer bei T-Online einen Zeit- oder Volumentarif für seinen T-DSL-Anschluss gebucht hat, sollte in diesen Tagen seine E-Mails von T-Online aufmerksam prüfen. Eine harmlos aussehende Mail mit dem Betreff „Information zu Ihrem Tarif“ wirbt zunächst für Zusatzleistungen von T-Online. Erst weiter unten kommt sie zur Sache und informiert über eine wichtige Vertragsänderung. Wer diese E-Mail einfach als lästige Werbung wegklickt, dessen Vertragslaufzeit wird von T-Online ab 1. Juli 2005 automatisch auf 12 Monate umgestellt. Die alten Konditionen - sie sehen keine Vertragslaufzeit vor - behält nur, wer diesem Angebot zur Vertragsänderung binnen sechs Wochen nach Erhalt dieser E-Mail widerspricht.
> 
> ...


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Mai 2005)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/result.xhtml?url=/newsticker/meldung/59513
vom 12.05.2005


> T-Online führt für Bestandskunden Vertragslaufzeit ein
> 
> T-Online-Kunden mit Zeit- oder Volumentarifen für den T-DSL-Anschluss sollten den Inhalt ihres dortigen Postfachs prüfen. T-Online führt zum 1. Juli eine Vertragslaufzeit von einem Jahr ein und teilt das per E-Mail mit. Wird der Vertrag nicht 20 Tage vor Ablauf der Frist gekündigt, verlängert er sich um ein weiteres Jahr. Wer dem widerspricht, behält die alten Konditionen ohne Vertragslaufzeit.


cp


----------



## Telekomunikacja (15 Juni 2005)

*Vertragsverlängerung*

Dem hat jetzt das LG Hamburg vorerst einen Riegel vorgeschoben:
*"Gericht untersagt T-Online versteckte Vertragsverlängerung. Freenet.de erwirkt einstweiligen Verfügung gegen T-Online"*


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Juni 2005)

> "In einer Zeit, da die Marktteilnehmer sich engagiert und gemeinsam mit der Politik
> für mehr Transparenz und Kundenschutz im Markt stark machen, ist eine derart
> kundenunfreundliche und intransparente Vorgehensweise kontraproduktiv und damit
> inakzeptabel", kritisiert VATM-Geschäftsführer J. G,  den Vorgang scharf.


ausgerechnet Bananen...
http://www.auftanken.de/bibellese/01W201Di.html


> Wer unter euch ohne Sünde ist, der werfe den ersten Stein auf sie.


cp


----------



## Telekomunikacja (13 März 2006)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/result.xhtml?url=/newsticker/meldung/59513


heise.de (10.03.2006): *"Einseitige Vertragsänderungen von T-Online rechtswidrig"*


----------

